# Joining Sky



## regionx (26 Nov 2011)

I Had a chap selling sky tv on my door during the week.  The offer is €83, that is full sky hd subscription with multiroom.  I have been thinking of signing up for a while now so went ahead and ordered it.

Now on checking skyireland website the €83 he told me it would cost, will actually go up by €15 after three months for hd subscription.  I rang the mobile number he gave me and he assured me that it will always be €83 because it was a special deal his company have with sky.

Can I believe him..what do you think


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Nov 2011)

regionx said:


> Can I believe him..what do you think


I can't answer your question directly.  However, I would ask you this;

When did anyone get a good deal on anything at the doorstep?


Is there any need in this day and age for doorstep selling?  I think the whole thing is wrong - and that it - along with junk mail - should be outlawed.

These guys work on commission.  I know some would say it's a generalisation - but these guys will tell you practically anything to sign you up.  He used the 'impending doom' close on you. i.e. something along the lines of ..you need to sign up today - as the deal won't be available tomorrow.  

The way in which these jobs are structured makes it very hard for these guys to stay honest.  I truly detest these guys coming to the door - invading my privacy and wasting my time.  I can only imagine it's more vulnerable people that fall victim to these guys.


Sorry for the rant - I just feel strongly about it! - in fact, does anyone know of any petition or campaign against this??


Last point.  Whatever you signed will tell you exactly what deal you are getting.  Please check your paperwork (assuming you were given a copy).


----------



## horusd (26 Nov 2011)

I got my deal from SKY on the doorstep it was fine. I would ask for the agreement on price in writing. After a yr( I think) you own the SKY equipment, ie box and dish. Great, but you must also maintain it. 83 a month is nearly a 1000 a yr. Do you want to be spending that much on TV?


----------



## theresa1 (26 Nov 2011)

Totally agree with serotoninsid - this door to door selling should be stopped. Personally I would never sign up to anything no matter how wonderful it sounds.


----------



## brigadear (26 Nov 2011)

I signed up with Sky this and got a good deal, everything was done on the spot, if you are worried about the deal, just get it in writing and if they overcharge you, cancel it.


----------



## regionx (26 Nov 2011)

Thanks guys..it is usually something I would never do, buy from someone on my doorstep, but getting lazy in my old age.  I have a sky form which he filled up stating package etc. and that is it..no pricing..I have a second phone no. he gave me to ring when the sky cards come in the post...will ring on monday and look for something in writing stating the prices etc.


----------



## Leo (28 Nov 2011)

Make sure you get the full details, including packages. Chances are you are on a limited time introductory offer.  

If you got the full channel line up, standard rental for that is €76 per month. As you mentioned, HD is €15 per month after any introductory offer, HD multi-room will be €30 a month extra, SD multi-room is €15 pm.
Leo


----------

